# 4 Month Old Showing Signs of Hip Dysplasia



## Alexis Alberini (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello all!

I've been nonstop researching this online since my vet mentioned the awkward stance of my pup yesterday, but I thought I'd come to you for a bit of knowledge/insight. She said we should keep an eye on the way he's sitting and had a pretty worried look on her face, but kind of brushed it off. (I might get another vet's opinion on this)

My pup is VERY thin at the moment since he had some serious digestive issues (but finally taking solid poops and we have found a food his body likes!) so I can't really tell if his stance/sitting position are just strange to me because of how thin he is, or if it is a clear sign of hip dysplasia. From the start I have noted that he sits a bit strange, it looks as if he's going to take a poop sometimes and he tucks his tail under, curves his back and often has his feet to the side. I've posted below as many photos as I can to show this. The photos are in order of age, I attached one of him sitting from a few weeks ago and he seemed normal. The most recent one is where his back is very curved.  
I can't tell if it's just that his hind legs are so long (I've read that it is normal for goldens' back legs grow faster during this month) though.

I'm not trying to jump the gun here and assume that my pup is doomed, but I wanted to know if you guys thought these pictures were a sure sign he has hip dysplasia? I got him to be my adventure buddy, and I often backpack and go backcountry skiing with my other dog. I'd be heartbroken to know he couldn't join me on these trips. 

I read about Juvenile Pubic Symphysiodesis which should be done between 4-5 months old, so I'm wondering if I should see another vet about this since my vet made no mention of this. I definitely want to get his x-rays (is he too young for x rays?) Apparently JPS will prevent the onset of the disease, by promoting proper growth of their hips. A question I have is- if he's showing signs this young, isn't it likely that this will end up being a very severe case? And therefore, won't the eventual ideal surgery be a THR? Will the JPS make him unsuitable for a THR in the future? (I know that some surgeries will make them unsuitable but I couldn't find anything about this) 

Thanks in advance guys. And of course I'm taking measures to prevent him from jumping on things, but it is difficult as he's just a puppy and not 100% trained yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He mainly looks gangly to me (long body, all legs). Which is due to his age.

Only way to dx hip dysplasia is by xrays.

Let him be a puppy. Don't over exercise right now while he's growing. Have his hips checked closer to age 2 - unless he's limping or showing other signs of a severe problem that needs to be addressed sooner.


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is a very odd looking sit. Sometimes as pups grow they can look odd if one part of their body grows faster than another, but I don't know if that is the case here. It looks like the his spine is curved to my non-veternary educated view. As far as I am aware, that doesn't have anything to do with hip dysplasia. I'm guessing your initial vet jumped to HD because of the weird way he sits, but if it's actually a spinal problem then the hips could be fine. 

I would see another vet before jumping to thoughts of any kind of surgeries. It is too early to x-ray at 4 months for signs of HD, yes. This is definitely something to keep an eye on. Basically, you need to seek a second opinion with someone who can actually put their hands on the dog. I don't know how much any of us are going to be able to do for you. 

Did you get him from a breeder? Did he come with a health guarantee? A good breeder can be a great resource.

Don't panic yet. Well, try not to.


----------



## Alexis Alberini (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah I think I'll have a specialist look at him! I live in Davis, CA which has an awesome veterinary program. I got him from a very reputable breeder, the bitch is an agility dog and sire is a field dog. No health guarantee but both parents are OFA certified. (Also met the mom and she is very healthy with a nice stance!)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Alexis Alberini said:


> Yeah I think I'll have a specialist look at him! I live in Davis, CA which has an awesome veterinary program. I got him from a very reputable breeder, the bitch is an agility dog and sire is a field dog. No health guarantee but both parents are OFA certified. (Also met the mom and she is very healthy with a nice stance!)


I would talk to your breeder about what you are seeing, maybe even have her look at him too. If you go to a specialist, you probably would benefit from finding one who does OFA xrays. I think that is a good idea. Keep in mind that xrays of a 4 month old puppy are going to show a lot of space between the bones, puppies have a lot of growing to do.

Is your puppy showing any signs of difficulty getting up, or not wanting to jump up on things? Any limping? Does he have more muscle development in his shoulders than his hips?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You can't tell much from a puppy sitting. 

Puppies grow rapidly and there proportions are in a constant state of change. As the pup grows the proportions will change and usually improve. You won't know what you have until the pup is about 18 months old. 

Hip problems are usually more easily observed when the pup is moving, but that isn't always reliable due to the rapid growth the pup is going through. You could Xray now, but you aren't going to learn much yet.


----------

